# Build sheet so far for Theater room



## ACE23 (Jun 25, 2010)

I've been swarming the net the last few days and have come up with these products for my modest screen room.
*Playstation 3
*Sanus VF2012 Wall mount rack for the PS3 and Reciever
*Epson 8100 1080 projector
*Atdec Projector Mount
*DIY screen paint over sanded drywall and DIY frame
*Leather sectional
*Carpet "a mix of creme and brown" Not sure if this will hurt the reflectance in the room
*DIY sound pads for the walls
*Black out curtains and Drapes 
*Luton Maestro Wireless dimmers
*Paint "Ceiling, walls,Trim" it will be 3 shades of Dark Brown, Cocoa and Tan

My largest problem so far is which Reciever/speaker setup. Obviously I don't want any cheap garbage but I'm not wanting to drop alot of coin on a audio system for a 230sq ft room. I had originally decided on the Denon AVR591 Reciever and Definitive Technology Pro Cinema 600 5.1 speaker setup. The combo was going to cost me $1200 to my door. To be honest I don't know the first thing about audio systems and I currently have a vizio soundbar with wireless sub that sounds pretty good but not quite loud enough for my taste when I want to crank it up. I see alot of "packages" at bestbuy such as a 7.1 samsung reciever and kiplsch speaker setup for less money but I'm not sure about the quality of those "prepacked" setups. Like I said I'm not trying to spend alot of $$$ just thought maybe you guys knew of a sub $1200 reciever and speaker setup that you could recommend. The room will have carpet, and don't flame me to bad but i want to make some of those DIY speaker/sound absorption pads for my walls. Maybe what I've picked out is worth the $ and will sound amazing but I figured you guys could give me the scoop.
Thanks to all


----------



## ACE23 (Jun 25, 2010)

Read a Review on the ENERGY TAKE CLASSIC 5.1, sounds like another good system and very affordable for entry level system. Not to mention It shouldn't take much to get the job done in 230sq ft room


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

My father in law has the energy classics and they are small with a small sound.  
I think you could do better with the Behringer 2030's or even the klipsch. 

Matt


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Ever heard "That's where you really make or break a movie — I feel that sound is half the experience." ~George Lucas.

Just seems to me you're spending a fair amount of money on everything else and IMO the sound should get half the budget. 

That said, you have come to the right place. I'm sure we can help find something that will work for you that also works with your budget. The DIY room treatments can be a huge help with a budget sound system. :T


----------



## chkngreez (May 11, 2010)

+1 on the Behringer 2030s. I'm using 3 as my l/c/r and I'm probably gonna replace my surrounds with them too. They have a really good, clean sound to them.


----------



## ACE23 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. I'm trying to stay away from big bulky speakers as much as possible due to the room size. I would prefer to use stands and some small wall mounts. Any opinions on definitive technology's pro cinema 600 or the mirage 5.1 mx?


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

ACE23 said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I'm trying to stay away from big bulky speakers as much as possible due to the room size. I would prefer to use stands and some small wall mounts. Any opinions on definitive technology's pro cinema 600 or the mirage 5.1 mx?


Speakers that are not designed to be wall mounted will not sound right when mounted to a wall. Another option might be looking at some nice in-walls like Atlantic Technology or Niles. I have heard good reports of the Dayton in-walls but I have never used them. 

Matt


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

You might consider using bookshelves for your front three and in-wall/ceiling for your surrounds: that's what I'm using as my rear seating is in the very back of the room.


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

I hear great things about Bose here, check it! :whistling:




Ok don't really.. On a serious note, if you want small speakers to save space, I'd go with what mdrake said and look into some in-walls. Good sound comes from speakers that are big enough to properly reproduce all of the frequencies they're called on for, and if you plan on going with smaller speakers than bookshelves, then you're really going to be missing out on a lot, which would be a shame considering how far you're taking the rest of your theater. In-walls can solve your space problem while still giving you enough size to get a full-bodied sound from your speakers. I can't really say much for different brands in this area due to a lack of first-hand listening, but I can say a good in-wall would be much better than a compromise-inspired, small speaker


----------



## ACE23 (Jun 25, 2010)

Lots of different opinions for sure. Sounds like you guys lean towards the floor/in wall speakers. I thought I was doing right be reading all these reviews on Cnet...and home audio magazines but looks like I wasn't:rant: All those guys do is talk about how awesome some of these small speaker setups are and how much elegant and ect.... sound they produce. I need to go to the nearest bestbuy and go hear some speakers for myself. Sounds like a good weekend chore. Anymore opinions are welcome 
Thanks again guys


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Do you have any home theaters shops near you that you can audition speakers? Speakers are very subjective and hearing them in person is really the best way.

Matt


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

ACE23 said:


> Lots of different opinions for sure. Sounds like you guys lean towards the floor/in wall speakers. I thought I was doing right be reading all these reviews on Cnet...and home audio magazines but looks like I wasn't:rant: All those guys do is talk about how awesome some of these small speaker setups are and how much elegant and ect.... sound they produce. I need to go to the nearest bestbuy and go hear some speakers for myself. Sounds like a good weekend chore. Anymore opinions are welcome
> Thanks again guys


Yeah, the problem with Consumer Review-esque editorials is that they are catering to the wives that we speak of when we use the Acronym "WAF" (wife approval factor). The wives typically want small speakers and hidden-away sound equipment that fits in with the home decor, and since that crowd won't even consider larger speakers for the most part, reviews are done solely on the "decorative" speakers. You might notice that the professional reviews hardly make any mention of sound and internal build quality (other than things which can't be proven, such as "they sound great!" or "they sound big for their size!"), leaving that job up to the consumers writing to online review sites. The problem is that the consumers only know that they've been told to like the speakers beforehand, and since they've never heard proper speakers before, they assume that they have the best possible quality on the market.

Small, accurate speakers is an oxymoron. Looking for quality small speakers is like looking for a top-fuel 4banger to bring to the drag strip. Sure, you might be able to get decent results with a _lot_ of work, but why not just use a car with a big engine to begin with and have great results from the start, with much more headroom for improvement all around? With proper speakers, the biggest thing you'll notice is the quality of midrange sound- Things like gun shots, drums, and male vocals go from sounding like heavy bass with a sharp top end and nothing in between to sounding exactly like the thing they are reproducing, and you will be amazed at how enjoyable it really is to hear these subtleties that have been left out for so long. Keep in mind that the people on these forums recommending larger speakers are the same people who gave up the smaller decorator speakers that they (and I) had bought before realizing the difference, and the level of improvement we've seen is why we press the issue so much. 

Bottom line: Listen to what you're getting beforehand and make an educated decision, and you'll be happy with your choice.


----------



## ACE23 (Jun 25, 2010)

mdrake said:


> Do you have any home theaters shops near you that you can audition speakers? Speakers are very subjective and hearing them in person is really the best way.
> 
> Matt


So I went to Bestbuy and listened to about every imaginable speaker and reciever combo. I know understand that the reciever makes a HUGE deal in product selection as I was using the Pioneer Elite 7.2 with 140W per channel and it sound great. Okay so for my budget and what I want to do I think I have decided to go with the Pioneer 7.1 VSX 920 as it does blue tooth, video upscaling and is ipod compatible, not to mention rated for 110W per channel I believe. As far as speaker selection goes here is the following "choices" I am stuck between.

For the 5.1 systems we have the 
*Mirage Nonsat with mirage 8" sub $1200
*Def Tech Procinema 600 $1100
*Klipsh Quintet and lipsh sub $1000 "and if you buy a yamaha reciever you get $239 back so it turns out the 5.1 system installed and reciever to be roughly $1100-1200 total.
"ALL ABOVE PRICES INCLUDES WIRING FOR THE WALLS AND SELECT STANDS/MOUNTS
Floor standing
*DEF Tech 7006's $1000 for the pair "up grade and add center and surround in the future"

Obviously the Klipsch Quintet is the best deal paired with the klipsch 8" sub and yamaha reciever "long as it has up converting". The def tech 7006's sounded louder and better than all the others and that was just the 2 Floor standers with the built in 8 inch subs in them. I have an electrician that will drop the speaker wires in the wall for $50 a piece. I'm thinking about doing just the floor stander Def tech 7006's as thats what the budget will allow for the time being. This way I can always add on later. In reality I'm scared they might be to much....we are only talking about a 225sq ft room here. I might be just fine with the Klipsch quintet/sub/ yamaha reciever and $$ in my pocket. I have a Vizio sound bar and sub in my front room that sounds decent to me so I'm sure the quintet would blow it away. Decisions decisions:help:


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

You probably won't like my answer but I have to be honest. I would do none of the above and buy my gear for a lot less money online. You will save a lot of money over brick and mortar stores. For about the same price of two DEF Tech 7006's you could do a whole SVS 5.1 system including the subwoofer. Not sure what to tell you about the above speakers but I am sure someone will weigh in soon. Do you have a high-end home theater shop in your area? 

Matt


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Never heard/seen an unsatisfied svs customer: known for good bang/buck.

That said, I picked up 4 pairs of new-old-stock bookshelves by MB Quart, and am currently using 3 for my front stage. 5.25 ported with titanium tweeter- solid cabinet and 2nd order crossover. I picked them up for $90/pair shipped, I think, last year from an ebay seller. That was the best deal I think to recommend, as for <$300 you could have a 5.0 matching setup; add a good sub for $500-$600 such as an svs or similar quality sub (check out their b-stock for a bargain) and your speakers are taken care of for less than a grand...and a little left for your receiver.


----------



## ACE23 (Jun 25, 2010)

mdrake said:


> You probably won't like my answer but I have to be honest. I would do none of the above and buy my gear for a lot less money online. You will save a lot of money over brick and mortar stores. For about the same price of two DEF Tech 7006's you could do a whole SVS 5.1 system including the subwoofer. Not sure what to tell you about the above speakers but I am sure someone will weigh in soon. Do you have a high-end home theater shop in your area?
> 
> Matt


I will have to check on the high end home theater shop being in my area. The Def Tech 7006's were like $630 a piece at best buy. I found an online retailer that priced me both Def tech 7006's the procenter 1000 and def tech surround sound speakers for $1350 shipped so I thought that was a GREAT deal or at least the best that I have so far come across. I will have to check out this svs brand as I have never heard of them. I guess out of the magnolia room at bestbuy the def tech's sounded the best for the money. But I will continue shopping until I find something better and cheaper or if you guys have anymore input. Thanks


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I am installing a set of ProCinema 600's on Thursday and Friday, will be interested to see how they sound.

Matt


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd do more research and like nova says, spend abit more on the sound system as that is what makes the movie and music magic happen.:sn:


----------



## gfrancis0 (Nov 16, 2009)

Speakers are a personal preference thing and you can literally spend as much as you want on them. I am of the opinion that the ones that are priced in the mid 4 figures on up are actually overpriced on PURPOSE so that rich folks can buy them and brag about them. There are so many AWESOME sounding speakers at $1000 or less each that IMHO it is a waste of money to spend more than that and you can easily do very well for half that amount. It is very difficult to personally audition a lot of the options as well. I have come to rely on the world weird web for reviews of a lot of products, although I would say it is fairly rare to find a critical review of most brand name products, so I take them with a grain of salt. If you find numerous reviews that all agree on a product that carries a lot of weight in my book. One rule that everyone says in the way of home theater speakers is to use the same brand and product line for everything, so that the audio pans seamlessly around the room, which I agree with. You also do not have to spend a ton of money on a subwoofer, plenty of reasonably priced options available from the good brands. Also consider using ButtKicker transducers attached to the frame of your theater seating, it will give you the real feel of deep bass without making your brain melt from the soundwaves. Good luck!


----------



## submania (Aug 16, 2010)

ACE23 said:


> I will have to check on the high end home theater shop being in my area. The Def Tech 7006's were like $630 a piece at best buy. I found an online retailer that priced me both Def tech 7006's the procenter 1000 and def tech surround sound speakers for $1350 shipped so I thought that was a GREAT deal or at least the best that I have so far come across. I will have to check out this svs brand as I have never heard of them. I guess out of the magnolia room at bestbuy the def tech's sounded the best for the money. But I will continue shopping until I find something better and cheaper or if you guys have anymore input. Thanks


Hi, I used the Def Tech Pro 80 5.1 set up as my first dabble into AV, for their size and price were very good.
Had them for 10 years but have now upgraded.
The build quality is excellent, I am not from your country, therefore the other speaker makes are not familiar to me.


----------

